# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  Mark Shuttleworth Interviewed on TV

## TheFridge

More4 News, a Channel4 associate, interviewed Ubuntu founder Mark Shuttleworth recently. The video of the interview is available at the online news story. Mark talks about philanthropy and technology in the interview, and we get to know that he loves the geek culture  :Smile: 
When youve made £400m before your 30th birthday -youd probably want to spend the rest of your days living the highlife.
But not Mark Shuttleworth who made his fortune when he sold off his internet security company four years ago.
Since then, he has given half of it to charity and bought a £13m pound ticket to space station.
Now hes working hard to create a free software - which he hopes will rival Mircosoft. He has given a rare interview to More 4 News.Link to News Story at More4 News


More...

----------


## linuksamiko

How can I watch it? Neither firefox or konqueror can play it (even with the mplayer-plugin for ff)

----------


## VirtuAlex

That's ironic...

----------


## jhellen

Firefox told me "click here to download the plugin". I followed the plugin wizard just for "fun" and got forwarded to http://www.microsoft.com/windows/win...downloads.aspx  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Brick wall:

----------


## Christmas

I cannot make it with Fx, and with Konqueror it says "Player xine Buffering" and does nothing. I'm watching the "Ubuntu Founder Mark Shuttleworth in a Q & A Session" in 2005 on Google Video right now.

----------


## VirtuAlex

And to make circuit complete...
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=233073

----------


## stoeptegel

> How can I watch it? Neither firefox or konqueror can play it (even with the mplayer-plugin for ff)


I made a theora file where VirtuAlex is linking to (down page 3)

----------


## mafitzpatrick

> How can I watch it? Neither firefox or konqueror can play it (even with the mplayer-plugin for ff)


You can download it from this location and then open it with totem (it's in WMV format so you will need w32codecs).

This url is in the article post - with mms:// instead of http:// protocol for some reason.

Enjoy.

----------


## J.B. Nicholson-Owens

I concur&mdash;it's quite ironic that this interview is being trumpeted by Ubuntu yet it's not viewable on a default Ubuntu system.  I know why that is; nobody has taken the time to transcode it or redigitize it and encode it with free codecs (Ogg Vorbis+Theora, for instance).  Is anyone working on doing this?  Perhaps the people who hold the copyright to the news piece would allow someone to encode it differently.

This is quite important on at least two grounds: those who wish to preserve their software freedom won't install non-free codecs.  Perhaps if someone reverse engineered WMP and made a free software codec for it, that would work.  But as far as I know nobody has done such a thing.  This is also important because our non-i386 friends can't use this non-free codec.  A side effect of non-freedom is often non-portability.

I go into this more on my blog http://www.digitalcitizen.info/2006/...tware-freedom/

----------


## neighborlee

> I concur&mdash;it's quite ironic that this interview is being trumpeted by Ubuntu yet it's not viewable on a default Ubuntu system.  I know why that is; nobody has taken the time to transcode it or redigitize it and encode it with free codecs (Ogg Vorbis+Theora, for instance).  Is anyone working on doing this?  Perhaps the people who hold the copyright to the news piece would allow someone to encode it differently.
> 
> This is quite important on at least two grounds: those who wish to preserve their software freedom won't install non-free codecs.  Perhaps if someone reverse engineered WMP and made a free software codec for it, that would work.  But as far as I know nobody has done such a thing.  This is also important because our non-i386 friends can't use this non-free codec.  A side effect of non-freedom is often non-portability.
> 
> I go into this more on my blog http://www.digitalcitizen.info/2006/...tware-freedom/



beyond sad or ironic, and telling in ways that is both embarrsing and a real market grabber for windows if you ask me...

at least in windows if you need a given player, windows 'tells' you where to get it..not here  :Wink: 

ironic and fixable if we could get developers to wrap their heads around non-oss in oss environments ..or just let people pay and be done with it.

The readon its not done in OGG is because wmv, .mov and realplayer HOLD the market where its popular to 'view' these things , and trust me that aint linux..windows has the market share and thats why these things are happening folks..

cheers
g.leej(nl)

----------

